# Feeder Lizards?



## woijchik89 (Jul 15, 2004)

Do they sell these at all? 

Cause I've been feeding both my emp scorpions these lizards i found in my backyard for the past 2 weeks. My scorps eat them like candy. 

So if they don't have it, they outta, cause my scorps love em. They could be the feeder mouse alternitive.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 15, 2004)

Why is it that no one is up at 4:41 in the morning?


----------



## G. Carnell (Jul 15, 2004)

feed lizards if u want, they are more expensive than cockroaches and crickets, thats why there are no "feeder lizards"

dont u feel any guilt at putting little lizards to their death?


----------



## dotdman (Jul 15, 2004)

woijchik89 said:
			
		

> Do they sell these at all?
> 
> Cause I've been feeding both my emp scorpions these lizards i found in my backyard for the past 2 weeks. My scorps eat them like candy.
> 
> So if they don't have it, they outta, cause my scorps love em. They could be the feeder mouse alternitive.


 I consider anoles (the lizards I find most readily around here, this may not be what you're referring to though) to be something of a sweet meat when it comes to scorps and t's.  My A. australis is getting one first thing next week.  Same thing goes with the pinky mice I buy ever so occassionally.  They are exponentially more expensive than crickets or roaches, but I think it's worth it to offer one of my pets a bit of variety in its otherwise dull and monotonous existence.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 15, 2004)

dotdman said:
			
		

> I consider anoles (the lizards I find most readily around here, this may not be what you're referring to though) to be something of a sweet meat when it comes to scorps and t's.  My A. australis is getting one first thing next week.  Same thing goes with the pinky mice I buy ever so occassionally.  They are exponentially more expensive than crickets or roaches, but I think it's worth it to offer one of my pets a bit of variety in its otherwise dull and monotonous existence.


This is a pic of the lizard type I feed to my scorps, I would feed them geckos but they're cooler than lizards so there.






[/IMG]


----------



## ArNT1 (Jul 15, 2004)

I would leave the nice lizards alone and just use crickets as food...


----------



## fusion121 (Jul 15, 2004)

I'd be worried about rotting inside the cage with vertebrates being used as food, personally I think crickets are better, they're a nice clean food.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 15, 2004)

fusion121 said:
			
		

> I'd be worried about rotting inside the cage with vertebrates being used as food, personally I think crickets are better, they're a nice clean food.


Lizards don't make any noise.
My scorps eat ALL the lizard, not just part, even the head, HOW do they do it?
Crikets arn't clean, they dirty the water dish, drown themself in it, POOP EVERYWHERE! 
Lizards are better, my scorps can catch them faster than crikets. It's also very cool watching the kill Plus they're helping my scorps become more of an efficiont killer, that catch them even though they can camoflage, jump alot, and are very fast.
Plus, lizards cant harm scorpions at all.

Right now it's lizard breeding season, they're EVERYWHERE I cant get rid of them its annoying.

Plus lizards aren't expensive for me, crikets cost way more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## leiurus (Jul 15, 2004)

Youre the man! Feed your scorpions on your way. Do what you want... But I think you should feed your scorpions 50 % lizards and 50 % crickets not 100 % lizards.
dom


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 15, 2004)

leiurus said:
			
		

> Youre the man! Feed your scorpions on your way. Do what you want... But I think you should feed your scorpions 50 % lizards and 50 % crickets not 100 % lizards.
> dom


Right now I'm trying to only feed them lizards as treats every now and then, but I can get them to stop eating lizards. I put in crickets but they don't like them, they'd rather have lizards.
They're addicted I tell you!


----------



## Stormcrow (Jul 16, 2004)

I feed crickets to my scorpions and to my true spiders but I did once feed a very small juvenile alligator lizard to an adult Scolopendra subspinipes once. Found only a few toes a couple of hours later.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 18, 2004)

Stormcrow said:
			
		

> I feed crickets to my scorpions and to my true spiders but I did once feed a very small juvenile alligator lizard to an adult Scolopendra subspinipes once. Found only a few toes a couple of hours later.


Alligator Lizard? Wht are they? Can you post a pic of one they sound cool.


----------



## Fergrim (Jul 18, 2004)

I hear that watching something like an emperor eat a vertebre (spelling?) is pretty gross.   Like.. it's not as if they kill it right away.. they just hold on tight with their pincers and start eating.

Is that correct?


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 18, 2004)

Fergrim said:
			
		

> I hear that watching something like an emperor eat a vertebre (spelling?) is pretty gross.   Like.. it's not as if they kill it right away.. they just hold on tight with their pincers and start eating.
> 
> Is that correct?


Welll, I'm trying to sound humaine but let me put this into the correct terms. ABSOLUTLY! IT'S HILARIOUS!!!! The lizard doesn't feel nothing, until the emp get past the tail THEN he starts trying to get away! Man, it was so growse but the second both the lizards legs were off he died. I'm going to find out if they'll eat frozen lizards. But It is DISGUSTING cause you see its guts and everything. It's almost like he cut opened a bow and is unpacking its guts into its mouth, like if you look from the right angle you can see the space were various organs and flesh used to be it is SO cool!   LoL

~LaTeR~
-Ben

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G. Carnell (Jul 19, 2004)

a serious problem needs to be adressed with your mind Ben
>.<

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fusion121 (Jul 19, 2004)

woijchik89 said:
			
		

> Welll, I'm trying to sound humaine but let me put this into the correct terms. ABSOLUTLY! IT'S HILARIOUS!!!! The lizard doesn't feel nothing, until the emp get past the tail THEN he starts trying to get away! Man, it was so growse but the second both the lizards legs were off he died. I'm going to find out if they'll eat frozen lizards. But It is DISGUSTING cause you see its guts and everything. It's almost like he cut opened a bow and is unpacking its guts into its mouth, like if you look from the right angle you can see the space were various organs and flesh used to be it is SO cool!   LoL
> 
> ~LaTeR~
> -Ben


mmm tasteful


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 19, 2004)

George Carnell said:
			
		

> a serious problem needs to be adressed with your mind Ben
> >.<


I know. I NEED HELP! LoL


----------



## PIter (Jul 19, 2004)

woijchik89 said:
			
		

> I know. I NEED HELP! LoL


Need help, you?`Nah, its just that you see the beauty of carnage.  
I'd love to give my emp some lizards


----------



## Stormcrow (Jul 19, 2004)

Correction, there are lizards that specialize in eating scorpions, nothing as large as an Emperor, but the Savannah Monitor in Africa finds deadly toxic buthids such as Androctonus and possibly Leiurus highly delectable without hesitance. It's immune.


----------



## Fergrim (Jul 19, 2004)

My emperor doesn't seem to want to eat any verts.. I tried giving him a tree frog last night.. and he was mainly scared of it.. it actually was up against its claw at a point..

Although, he'd also eaten like three crickets earlier that day.. hehe.


----------



## PIter (Jul 20, 2004)

Three crickets! How big is you're emp?


----------



## Wolvie56X (Jul 20, 2004)

my haitan brown centipede was given an anole while i was leaving the pet shop, anole was noticably bigger than the Pede, but it went right after the anole, wrapped it up like a snake would to a mouse and started biting the heck out of it, then after enough venom was injected, it started eating through the anole, in several spots, holes big enough to see light through and the pede would go in one hole, out the other, then turn around and go back to making a new hole

awesomely impressive i might add

fed my big asian a hisser roach and she promptly tore that thing apart, her and the babies were sitting around eating it, looked kinda cool hah, ill give her a vert soon


----------



## Fergrim (Jul 20, 2004)

It's young, piter, maybe 3 - 3.5 inches or so.  Voracious appetite.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 20, 2004)

PIter said:
			
		

> Three crickets! How big is you're emp?


Both my emps are a little over 7 inches.

three crikets? try 4 lizards in 5 days. LoL They eat em like candy.


----------



## PIter (Jul 20, 2004)

Mine is so damn high strung, but then again I redid its encosure yesterday. She only eats 1-2 times per 14 days! I just wish i could post pictures!


----------



## woijchik89 (Jul 21, 2004)

Maybe she's tired of crickets.


----------



## VictorHernandez (Sep 18, 2012)

woijchik89 said:


> Do they sell these at all?
> 
> Cause I've been feeding both my emp scorpions these lizards i found in my backyard for the past 2 weeks. My scorps eat them like candy.
> 
> So if they don't have it, they outta, cause my scorps love em. They could be the feeder mouse alternitive.


little late: http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog/feeder-crickets-worms-rodents-roaches-and-more/feeder-lizards/


----------



## Bayushi (Sep 18, 2012)

You do realize this thread is from 2004 and the OP hasn't been active on the forums since 2009, right?


----------



## darkness975 (Sep 19, 2012)

Since this thread was dug up from the graveyard of old threads and a lot of people will no doubt read it I might as well add that not only is feeding items from outside very risky but also green anole lizards are in trouble as the brown anoles are taking over their territories (the brown ones are not native to the USA).  Also, vertebrates are more likely to rot if pieces are left behind.  Honestly I don't think it's worth all the fuss but that's me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VickyChaiTea (Sep 19, 2012)

Maaaaaaan even though this is a zombie thread I just have to say something. Woijchik89 is <edit> up. Feeding live feeder vertebrates is undeniably inhumane, unnecessary, and <edit> stupid. It's not just a matter of opinion that's just stupid. It's completely to please the owner, regardless of the detriment to the scorpions and the feeder lizards which go through an intense amount of pain and fear while being eaten alive. That's just sick. 

Have some <edit> decency and treat animals humanely.


----------



## snippy (Sep 19, 2012)

A +1 from the heart to what Vicky said!!
Well put!


----------



## ozzytoys (Sep 19, 2012)

dude............ YES!  seriously, that's awesome.  too bad i live in the northern part of the country...... although michigan does have salamanders....


----------



## oldmanofthesea (Sep 19, 2012)

Vicki. Talking about decency--what's up with the filthy toilet mouth???????


----------



## VictorHernandez (Sep 19, 2012)

Bayushi said:


> You do realize this thread is from 2004 and the OP hasn't been active on the forums since 2009, right?


yes, but I was googleing feeder lizards, and I decided to post in this thread for others who might want info. I saw all member in this thread havnt logged in since forever


----------



## pnshmntMMA (Sep 19, 2012)

I'd rather feed scorps to my big lizards.


----------



## VictorHernandez (Sep 19, 2012)

ozzytoys said:


> dude............ YES!  seriously, that's awesome.  too bad i live in the northern part of the country...... although michigan does have salamanders....


I wouldnt feed a scorp a salamandar...all the mucus could be bad for it. I found like 3, but let them go.


----------



## lizardminion (Sep 19, 2012)

The excessive amounts of calcium in vertebrate prey are speculated to be detrimental to the health of arachnids. It is recommended that vertebrate food items be used as an occasional *treat*. It would be more natural, therefor healthy, to feed your scorpions a diet that consist of more invertebrates such as crickets, grasshoppers, or roaches as invertebrates tend to eat other invertebrates more often than they eat vertebrates, specifically scorpions. Scorpions in the wild would eat and estimate amount of 70% invertebrates compared to 30% vertebrates, although I'm sure these numbers may vary from study to study, species to species, and environment to environment, but generally, the mathematics lean towards invertebrates > vertebrates.
You cannot "train" scorpions, or otherwise keep their skills in "peak condition," their muscles "worked out" or their mind, "sharp." It does not affect their ability to hunt. They are not capable of increasing their sensing ability or the like by absorbing any knowledge, because they simply cannot learn. Their muscular structure is much different than vertebrates as they are not required to condition their muscles. They do not get stronger, nor do they get weaker, with the exception of a juvenile aging into adulthood. An adult scorpion that scavenges on food would be no weaker than one that had to murder the toughest of prey. However, although aside from keeping your arachnids fed, the food of choice does no provide any benefits.
If anything, you are putting higher, more mentally developed animals to their death. You are also removing native wildlife. If they are so numerous, that is because nature provides them to the natural predators that feed off of them, while leaving excessive numbers to continue thriving. In the mean time, you are providing more insectivorous predators as food, and they can provide a threat to your scorpions come the day they aren't hungry and the lizard is particularly strong and famished. As mentioned, it is also less sanitary leaving more meaty animals to rot within the confines of the enclosure.
It is also worth noting that the scorpions are not fooled by the camouflage because they do not use their eyes beyond finding a dark crevice. They are capable of detecting movement via hair-like structures by detecting vibrations in the ground or air. (Some would call these vibrations "sound.") Any ambush predator is capable of capturing swift prey if the prey is trapped in an enclosure. The capture would be inevitable and renders speed as a defense, useless. (Although it may stall the time between entrance to death.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Olsin (Sep 20, 2012)

Same here, +5 to everything Vicky said and didn't say.

@Lizardminion .. I don't think any kind of rational based argument will work for people that feed live lizards to scorpions. Without a don't most do it for kicks and don't give a hoot what anyone else thinks...They get of on watching animals being slowly eaten alive....I'd certainly question the mindstate of anyone that fed live vertebrae to anything.


----------



## lizardminion (Sep 20, 2012)

Olsin said:


> Same here, +5 to everything Vicky said and didn't say.
> 
> @Lizardminion .. I don't think any kind of rational based argument will work for people that feed live lizards to scorpions. Without a don't most do it for kicks and don't give a hoot what anyone else thinks...They get of on watching animals being slowly eaten alive....I'd certainly question the mindstate of anyone that fed live vertebrae to anything.


What about snakes that must eat live?


----------



## 2nscorpx (Sep 20, 2012)

lizardminion said:


> What about snakes that must eat live?


In nature, that's hopefully not with someone watching and taking enjoyment in it...


----------



## VictorHernandez (Sep 21, 2012)

I wouldn't be crazy excited if my scorpion ate a vertebrate...heck....I get excited whenever my scorpion eats ANYthing, but not in a psychotic way, just happy to see he's eating and healthy. I would just consider a vertebrate a larger meal.


----------



## Gnat (Sep 21, 2012)

what is different from watching a scorp eat a cricket or roach ALIVE than watching it eat a lizard alive? both prey items are still alive and kicking while being consumed. Vertabrate animals are very often prey items in the wild for invertabrate animals, nature is a cruel beast.

EDIT: and why is everyone getting bent about an 8 year old zombie thread?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## snippy (Sep 21, 2012)

The difference is the nervous system of the prey item of course and the simple fact that there is in no way any benefit to feeding a vertebrate to a scorpion (to the scorpion anyways).

Regards
Finn


----------



## Greennonic (Sep 22, 2012)

i have to admit, that is a little bit like feeding your Dog a Cat, or Rabbit, i couldn't do it, i used to have lizards for pets once before i switch to scorpians

---------- Post added 09-22-2012 at 10:05 AM ----------

the difference is, crickets die faster, and less terrible because they have no bones, the shell they do have is not much against a scorpions claws, i just saw a stupid vid on you tube where someone fed a dead scorpion to a bearded dragon, it was absolutely dreadful. why not just feed the crickets to it, i am not sure what the logic is behind looking for other foods to feed it, maybe he was thinking feeding verts to it would make it more healthy or something , i dunno i think it's in the persons mind already to even think up such a thing, i just started caring for a scorpion, and feeding it verts was not even remotely on my mind


----------



## SamuraiSid (Sep 22, 2012)

Are you guys making one of those, "Seals are cute, so they shouldnt be killed" arguements? Because if this is the tone, Ill gladly not come back here to trample your rainbows and poop on your parade... just sayin'



VickyChaiTea said:


> Maaaaaaan even though this is a zombie thread I just have to say something. Woijchik89 is <edit> up. Feeding live feeder vertebrates is undeniably inhumane, unnecessary, and <edit> stupid. It's not just a matter of opinion that's just stupid. It's completely to please the owner, regardless of the detriment to the scorpions and the feeder lizards which go through an intense amount of pain and fear while being eaten alive. That's just sick.
> 
> Have some <edit> decency and treat animals humanely.



After making such a blanket statement, you really should have ended with, "And yes, I am a vegan" 

---------- Post added 09-22-2012 at 07:42 AM ----------




Greennonic said:


> [/COLOR]the difference is, crickets die faster, and less terrible because they have no bones, the shell they do have is not much against a scorpions claws, i just saw a stupid vid on you tube where someone fed a dead scorpion to a bearded dragon, it was absolutely dreadful. why not just feed the crickets to it, i am not sure what the logic is behind looking for other foods to feed it, maybe he was thinking feeding verts to it would make it more healthy or something , i dunno i think it's in the persons mind already to even think up such a thing, i just started caring for a scorpion, and feeding it verts was not even remotely on my mind


Ok, what is wrong with feeding a dead scorp to your pet lizard??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! Thats recycling, man!


----------



## Perocore (Sep 22, 2012)

Man you guys are getting bent out of shape about this! I, personally, would never feed a "large" prey item to a scorpion, since they tend to crush things to death, it seems slow and cruel. However, I don't mind occasionally feeding my tarantula something like a very small (captive bred) frog, but only once in a blue moon. Frog dies quickly, I clean up any left overs (just a few bones), and get a well-fed T. 

Scorpions though I would stick to feeding invertebrates, most of which are killed quickly by being crushed. 

All in all I don't see a problem with feeding inverts vertebrates. Most predatory inverts such as Ts and scorpions are opportunistic feeders, so they'll eat whatever they can out match. Think about it, a lot of people keep rabbits and guinea pigs as pets, but a lot of people also eat both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VictorHernandez (Sep 22, 2012)

Greennonic said:


> i have to admit, that is a little bit like feeding your Dog a Cat, or Rabbit, i couldn't do it, i used to have lizards for pets once before i switch to scorpians
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-22-2012 at 10:05 AM ----------
> 
> the difference is, crickets die faster, and less terrible because they have no bones, the shell they do have is not much against a scorpions claws, i just saw a stupid vid on you tube where someone fed a dead scorpion to a bearded dragon, it was absolutely dreadful. why not just feed the crickets to it, i am not sure what the logic is behind looking for other foods to feed it, maybe he was thinking feeding verts to it would make it more healthy or something , i dunno i think it's in the persons mind already to even think up such a thing, i just started caring for a scorpion, and feeding it verts was not even remotely on my mind


I saw that one...It was sad. I also saw one from a bearded dragon breeding company, who fed a live emperor scorpion and a live green anole to a group of dragons...the scorpion died trying to defend itself...


----------



## lizardminion (Sep 22, 2012)

More on the sensational side of the argument...

Simply put... I don't mind predators. I don't mind an occasional vertebrate treat. (Even that is natural.)
I do mind it being for the owner's sick personal enjoyment.

I'm sure most of you agree, yes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VickyChaiTea (Sep 23, 2012)

Just wanted to step on over and apologize for my language, haha. Got a little heated I guess.


----------



## Merfolk (Sep 23, 2012)

My petshop sells feeder lizards 4$, the malformed ones or else. Ts and scorps eat lizards. Less than insects but far more than warm blooded vertebrates.


----------



## rd_07 (Sep 26, 2012)

i only feed them lizard tail. i catch lizard take tail and put it in the tank, they still love it especially when it wiggles! then after i release the lizards and will get back to them in a month so they better hide and grow that tail lol!


----------



## Greenjewls (Sep 28, 2012)

My friend had a bearded dragon that had stopped eating for several months, he said it was in a state of depression. It was going to die, he said.  I caught one of those Cuban brown anoles (invasive species that is displacing the native green anole in FL) and tossed it in with his beardy, which ate it right away, and then went back to eating crickets again...


----------

